# Unbelievable day offshore so many fish!



## rickydeboliac (Aug 1, 2017)

Went down to Miami this weekend to visit a buddy and do some offshore fishing. We went out for Mahi-Mahi and absolutely slayed the fish. We caught them all trolling pre rig ballyhoo and then cut ballyhoo when they schooled around the boat. We loaded the boat all day long. Such a great time!


----------

